# out of stock seed



## JimB (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey all, Retired and new MMJ patient, first time seed shopper here.

Wondering do seedbreeders/seedbanks, in the fall, seasonally produce most of their marketable seed, or are the best/popular seeds produced year round?

Barney's Farm, LSD regular seed, is listed on their website but all their distributors either don't list it, or out of stock msg for those that do.

e-mailed Attitude with similiar question.

Wondering what members might think or know re when do breeders generate their product such that most distributors can fill orders.

Thanx, JimB.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2009)

Seeds are produced all year long.  There are hundreds and hundreds of very very good strains out there.  IMO, I would just order something else.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 10, 2009)

I grew out and smoked a lot of the BF LSD recently, there is way better weed out there for the money...unless you know you like it already.


----------

